# CR images not showing in windows viewer screen saver



## Alex Mac (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I wonder if anyone might be able to steer me in the right direction.

I have just replaced my Canon 550D with a 77D.
The raw files form my 550D show in the windows viewer, but not the images from my 77D. 

The reason I am tying to get them to work, is often we like to sit in the conservatory with a glass of wine, watching our holiday images play on the random screen saver. 
I have carried out a bit of research, and it seems Canon do not give the code information to Microsoft.
So my question is, are there any plugs in I could get to allow the new raw images to show in the screen saver?  

Thanks a lot for any or advice,
Cheers Alex


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm not aware of any utility which would allow raw files from the 77D to be browsed in the Windows Photo Viewer or used as the desktop wallpaper or screen saver. That's not to say that one may not exist, of course, but I have to say that viewing raw files in that way probably isn't typical because you wouldn't be able to see any edits that you've applied to the images.

The approach I would take, which I would think is the more usual one, would be to export the images, after editing, to jpeg files which you CAN then view (complete with edits) in Windows.


----------



## Alex Mac (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi, thanks for getting back to me. 
Yes I know what you mean, but we are looking at the images just to kind of to remember, must of my images for that type of thing are there or there abouts, if that makes sense.
Also I was just trying to keep storage down as much as I can, it is annoying when the 550D files were ok.

But it looks as your suggestion may be the only wat to go.
Thanks for letting me know....Alex


----------



## frozenframe (Aug 28, 2018)

It might be your version of Windows. I've never ran Win7, and currently am running Win10.  I have a 650D, and a 70D, both RAW files (CR2) can be viewed in Windows Photo Viewer. However like Jim stated, the RAW files viewed in an external viewer will not reflect any editing you've done.


----------



## frozenframe (Aug 28, 2018)

I forgot to mention in my previous post, You are aware that the actual RAW files are not really being viewed. What you're seeing is the embedded JPEG, not the actual RAW file, which is nothing but a bunch of text-like data instructions.


----------



## Alex Mac (Aug 28, 2018)

Oh that is odd, as I have windows 10..........
When we are viewing the images on the screen saver......is more of a good memories event, rather than a close view of image quality if that makes sense 
Thank you for your thoughts and advice.


----------

